# Who is Remy A. Presas?



## Guro Harold (Dec 15, 2003)

Please post articles, links, and bios about GM Remy A. Presas in this thread.

The first link is from Tapps:

http://www.wmarnis.com/remy.html

"Who is Remy Presas", by Paul O' Grady, M.S


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2003)

Tribute: Professor Remy Armador Presas 
By Bob Hubbard
From Aug. 2003 MartialTalk Magazine


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2003)

Memories of Remy Presas


----------



## Tapps (Dec 17, 2003)

2 Good ones from the Black Belt archives:


http://www.blackbeltmag.com/archives/halloffame/1994/weapons.html


http://64.224.111.216/archives/halloffame/1982/instructor.gif


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

Major languages spoken by GM Remy A. Presas:

Ilongo, Cebuano, Tagalog, and English!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 5, 2004)

GM Presas was ambidextrous but was naturally left-handed.  That is supposedly why His belt knot was tied on his right side, which symbolized where his sword draw would originate.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 30, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> GM Presas was ambidextrous but was naturally left-handed.  That is supposedly why His belt knot was tied on his right side, which symbolized where his sword draw would originate.




Actually Remy told me that since most people are right handed he had the knot of the belt would go on the right side so it wouldn't get in the way of the sword which would be worn on the left. One day I saw that his belt knot was on the wrong side and pointed it out to him. With out missing a beat he said *"Tim, I'm left handed."* and he looked at me and chuckled.

I miss that guy! :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info Tim!!!


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 31, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Actually Remy told me that since most people are right handed he had the knot of the belt would go on the right side so it wouldn't get in the way of the sword which would be worn on the left. One day I saw that his belt knot was on the wrong side and pointed it out to him. With out missing a beat he said *"Tim, I'm left handed."* and he looked at me and chuckled.
> 
> I miss that guy! :asian:


Tim, I bet he misses you too.

Dan:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 31, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Tim, I bet he misses you too.
> 
> Dan:asian:



 :asian:


----------

